
Do alpha particle condensates exist in oxygen nuclei? - bookofjoe
https://journals.aps.org/prc/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevC.98.044601
======
gus_massa
A little too technical. This link may help a little to understand the previous
work:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon-12#Hoyle_state](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon-12#Hoyle_state)

